# GeForce 177.66 beta aufgetaucht



## Klutten (13. Juli 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ Normalerweise sind Treiber im Betastatus nicht unbedingt eine News wert, schon gar nicht, wenn sie wie momentan von Nvidia, wöchentlich neu aufgetischt werden.

Interessant wird der neue Treiber 177.66 deshalb, weil die gerade erschienene 177er Reihe nur auf Karten der aktuellen 200er Generation ohne Umwege lauffähig ist. Viele User, die gerne auf dem neuesten Stand sind und den Umgang mit gemoddeten Inf-Dateien scheuen, werden hiermit glücklich. Support gibt es für die GeForce FX, 6, 7, 8, 9 und 200 Serie. Weiterhin werden die noch nicht veröffentlichten 9800 GT und 9500, 9400 Karten aufgelistet.

Hier bekommt ihr die wichtigsten Links:
GeForce 177.66 beta WinXP 32bit
GeForce 177.66 beta WinXP 64bit
GeForce 177.66 beta WinVista 32bit
GeForce 177.66 beta WinVista 64bit

Quelle: VR-Zone


----------



## simons700 (13. Juli 2008)

hmmmm will haben 
aber geht leider nich (scheiß isdn, 70 mb sind bitter viel)


----------



## ITpassion-de (14. Juli 2008)

simons700 schrieb:


> aber geht leider nich (scheiß isdn, 70 mb sind bitter viel)



70 MB sind nicht bitter viel, sondern ISDN ist bitter langsam .


----------



## freakgothictrance (14. Juli 2008)

ai...das icgh das noch erleben darf das einer mit isdn unterwegs is??krasse sache...bis vor einem jahr war ich noch analog unterwegs...5 kb pro\s rockt gewaltig...

warum kein dsl??

sry für ot...xD


----------



## CeresPK (14. Juli 2008)

Ich habe mir mal nen NV-Treiber mit nem 56K Modem Runtergeladen.
respekt hatt nen Tag gedauert bis es fertig war. Und das schönste daran war das es nicht mal ging weil der Treiber dan defekt war

aber das war schon geil!
das war vor etwa einem Jahr und jetzt lade ich son Mist in 2:30 Minuten mit meinem UMTS

das war geil neuer Rechner neues Vista und kein Treiber auf der CD
Schande über XFX


----------



## Mr_Duese (14. Juli 2008)

Is da denn jezz auch Cuda drin enthalten ?
Bringt es einen Performance-Schub bei Folding@Home ?
Ist nVidia PhysX damit nutzbar ? 

So viele Fragen


----------



## espanol (14. Juli 2008)

Ich hab jetzt xp32/vista64 runtergeladen und warte nur noch auf die Antworten der Fragen über mir


----------



## neo1311 (14. Juli 2008)

Ist nVidia PhysX damit nutzbar?
Genau diese Frage würde mich am Meisten intressieren!

Hoffe ja dan kann ja CellFactor kommen


----------



## nfsgame (14. Juli 2008)

Ich verstehe gar nicht das ihr alle so langsames Internet habt.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ne aber bei folding at home bringt es schon nen bisschen was.


----------



## ddtm (14. Juli 2008)

Ich würde es ja gern mal ausprobieren aber nach der Installation des Treibers sagt mir mein Monitor das es außerhalb des Bereiches ist --> schwarzer Bildschirm. Der treiber macht anscheinend keine 1440x900 sondern gleich mehr !!!


----------



## simons700 (14. Juli 2008)

warum ich kein dsl hab ?
warum ich kein dsl hab ?
weils verdammt noch mal nich verfügbar is


----------



## BigBubby (14. Juli 2008)

das ist ja pech, dass du kein DSL bekommen kannst.

tja.

@nfsgame
süße geschwindigkeit hast du. Leider gibt der Server nicht mehr her. 
Kenne bis jetzt auch nur sehr sehr wenige, die meine geschwindigkeit hergeben 
Aber son schwanzvergleich ist mir eigentlich zu dämlich, deshalb belasse ich es bei der aussage 12mb/s .

@treiber
Laßt mal hören wie der so ist, denn eigentlich bin ich mit den aktuellen recht zufrieden und es heißt ja never touch a running system...


----------



## nfsgame (14. Juli 2008)

Also ich hab  den Treiber auf ne Sys mit 8800GT und X2 5200+EE installiert und der Treiber ist doch nen Stück schneller als der 177.35er den ich vorher drauf hatte. Bei Folding at Home zB macht die Graka anstatt 4000ppd nun 4800ppd. Bei Spielen ist aber kaum nen Unterschied erkennbar.


----------



## neo1311 (14. Juli 2008)

kann mir bitte mal einer erklären was folding at home ist? 
und hat der Beta Treiber Nvidia-Physikunterstützung?

 ps: hört mal auf über Dsl zu reden intressiert in den Post keinen!!!


----------



## Klutten (14. Juli 2008)

Folding@home sind gemeinnützige Rechenprojekte, wobei Arbeitspakete an die teilnehmenden User zur Berechnung auf dem Heim PC verschickt werden. Für dieses Arbeit gibt es Punkte, die dann deinem Account und dem deines Teams gutgeschrieben werden. Es handelt sich sozusagen um einen Wettbewerb, der einer guten Sache zu Gute kommt. 

Folding@Home - PC Games Hardware Extreme

Laut Forenberichten soll der neue Treiber auch Physikunterstützung bieten, eine entsprechende Karte vorausgesetzt.


----------



## d00mfreak (14. Juli 2008)

Also ich hab mit der 8800GTX zwar Cuda-Unterstützung (F@H ftw!!1), aber keine Physx-Unterstützung. Das Physx-Prog von nVidia erkennt keinen Physx-fähigen Chip in meinem PC. Vermutlich sind das zwei verschiedene Paar Schuhe.


----------



## neo1311 (14. Juli 2008)

*d00mfreak hast vollkommen recht,habe auch mehre treiber ausprobiert will einfach nich laufen
*


----------



## DanielX (14. Juli 2008)

Naja, Nvidia spinnt halt ein wenig, nur um ihre ach so tollen GTX280/260 und die GTX+ besser verkaufen zu können.


----------



## Adrenalize (14. Juli 2008)

Für PhysX mit der G80 braucht es wohl ein Update des PhyX-treibers, da hilft der Forceware nichts. Ich hoffe mal, das Nv da bald den nächsten PhysX-Treiber veröffentlicht und dieser dann auch G80 unterstützt.


----------



## CeresPK (14. Juli 2008)

wow
Respekt an diesen Treiber er hatt es geschaft das mein Vista das erste mal ne richtig derbe Macke hattsuper!
Das war das erste mal das sowas war Vista freezt immerzu und dazu werden meine gesamten Laufwerke immer wieder erkannt und immer wieder neu installiert
Ich probiere es nochmale mit dem Ding kann ja sein das es daran Lag das ich den 177.41er nicht deinstalliert habe (aber das habe ich sonst auch nie)


----------



## Willow1965 (14. Juli 2008)

*Vorsicht!*

Beim Durchsuchen der Einzelnen Dateien des Treibers (mit Spybot Search & Destroy) wurde bei mir festgestellt, daß sich in der vorhandenen *Setup.DLL *ein *Trojaner* befindet *(Smitfaud-C.)!!!

Hat noch jemand dieses Problem?
*


----------



## CeresPK (14. Juli 2008)

Könnte dieser trojaner auch ein Labieles System verursachen???
Wenn ja. Hab ich dieses Problem auch ich überprüfe gerade mit Windows defender leider habe ich den Treiber schon aufm System draufgehabt


----------



## espanol (14. Juli 2008)

hatte nach 30min Trackmania nen Freeze dann gleich wieder 177.41 drauf gemacht


----------



## CeresPK (14. Juli 2008)

Ohh ja habe auch wieder den 177.41 drauf jetzt geht wieder alles TipTop


----------



## dungeon192 (15. Juli 2008)

Hi, also ich habe zwei 8800 GTS 512 (G92) G.ka. Was mich brennend interessiert ist ein Treiber der PhysX unterstützt. Weiß da Jemand wann da ein Treiber kommt ?







Klutten schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> ​ Normalerweise sind Treiber im Betastatus nicht unbedingt eine News wert, schon gar nicht, wenn sie wie momentan von Nvidia, wöchentlich neu aufgetischt werden.
> ...


----------



## Eiche (15. Juli 2008)

Willow1965 schrieb:


> *Vorsicht!*
> 
> Beim Durchsuchen der Einzelnen Dateien des Treibers (mit Spybot Search & Destroy) wurde bei mir festgestellt, daß sich in der vorhandenen *Setup.DLL *ein *Trojaner* befindet *(Smitfaud-C.)!!!*
> 
> *Hat noch jemand dieses Problem?*


 
das wundert mich nicht schließlich ist der Treiber ja nicht einmal auf der Homepage von NVidia vertreten
NVIDIA Driver Downloads - Advanced Search. alle die ihn geladen haben bisher Daumen hoch für Unvorsichtigkeit. und was ich noch schlimmer finde das das auch noch auf die Homepage von PCGH kopiert wurde.


----------



## Tommy_Lee (15. Juli 2008)

LOL wer so was irgendwo Saugt, ist selbst schuld wenn die Karte dann dicke Backen macht. 

  Wenn würde ich so was auch erst mal auf eine abgeschlossene Festplatte laden und durchsuchen, gibt ja nun mal super Programme dafür, etwas vorzumachen dem Virus.

  Ich benutze immer noch 175.19,  läuft alles super und keine Fehler. Würde auch durchdrehen, wenn ich nach 4 Stunden Flugzeit bei FSX plötzlich vor der Landung Neustarten muss.


mfg

Tom


----------



## mrcplay3 (15. Juli 2008)

Glaubt ihr es lohnt sich das daraufzumachen, also den Treiber ?!
Ich hab im MoM den 175.19 drauf, bringt der Treiber was?


----------



## xxt (15. Juli 2008)

hey also der treiber funktioniert bei xp einwandfrei weis net wieso ihr alle soviele Probleme habt und es würde mich wundern wenn da ein troyaner drin ist ps der treiber ist höchstwahrscheinlich geleakt


----------



## Klutten (15. Juli 2008)

Da hier einige Meldungen bezüglich eines Trojaners in der Setup.dll für Wirbel sorgen, habe ich mir eben mal alle vier Pakete auf den Rechner gezogen und geprüft.

- Bitdefender Internet Security 2008 hat auf höchster Sicherheitsstufe *nichts *gefunden.
- Spybot Search & Destroy (gerade eben frisch installiert/aktualisiert) hat *nichts *gefunden.

Anzumerken bleibt, dass es natürlich keinen 100%igen Schutz gibt, wenn man im Internet unterwegs ist. Mich hätte es aber gewundert, wenn die Scanner angesprungen wären. Die Downloadseite gehört zum Techconnect Netzwerk und entspringt somit nicht dem Untergrund. Der Betreiber wird bei solch großen Comunity-Servern bestimmt seine Vorkehrungen getroffen haben.


----------



## mrcplay3 (15. Juli 2008)

Klutten schrieb:


> Da hier einige Meldungen bezüglich eines Trojaners in der Setup.dll für Wirbel sorgen, habe ich mir eben mal alle vier Pakete auf den Rechner gezogen und geprüft.
> 
> - Bitdefender Internet Security 2008 hat auf höchster Sicherheitsstufe *nichts *gefunden.
> - Spybot Search & Destroy (gerade eben frisch installiert/aktualisiert) hat *nichts *gefunden.
> ...




super sache


----------



## olsystems (15. Juli 2008)

Das is schön dann werde ich das gleich mal Testen, damit bleibt mir wenigstens der Umweg über den Gerätemanager erspart....

LG
olsystems


----------



## dungeon192 (15. Juli 2008)

Also ich habe Panda AV + FW welches ein gutes Programm und natürlich Täglich auf den neusten Stand ist. Ich habe alles Scannen lassen und nichts gefunden. Der Treiber läuft auch wunderbar unter Vista 64. 










Klutten schrieb:


> Da hier einige Meldungen bezüglich eines Trojaners in der Setup.dll für Wirbel sorgen, habe ich mir eben mal alle vier Pakete auf den Rechner gezogen und geprüft.
> 
> - Bitdefender Internet Security 2008 hat auf höchster Sicherheitsstufe *nichts *gefunden.
> - Spybot Search & Destroy (gerade eben frisch installiert/aktualisiert) hat *nichts *gefunden.
> ...


----------



## CeresPK (15. Juli 2008)

Also ich habe den Treiber nochmal installiert in der Hoffnung das vlt etwas anderes den Fehler hervorgerufen hatt und tatsächlich alles funzt jetzt einwandfrei nur leider habe ich noch nicht so viele Spiele auf meinem frisch aufgesetztem System (Vista x64) das ich den Performance-Unterschied testen könnte aber ich glaube nicht das sich da groß was getan hatt seit dem 177.41


----------



## Micha-Stylez (15. Juli 2008)

Also ich hab schon nen Performaceschub feststellen können im Gegensatz zum 175,19 !!!
500 Punkte mehr im 3D Vantage !  Der treiber ist top


----------



## Bumblebee (15. Juli 2008)

Same here - *absolut* kein Befall nachzuweisen

Hab ihn installiert - läuft problemlos
Allerdings sehe ich (bei mir) den einzigen Vorteil im Moment, dass er auch für die "älteren" Karten ohne Modifikationen passt


----------



## Marechal (16. Juli 2008)

Spybot ist kein Antivirenprog und Bitdefender nicht sehr zuverlässig.

Die einzig wahre Möglichkeit wäre, das bei VirusTotal - Free Online Virus and Malware Scan scannen zu lassen, was verdächtig ist.

Oder halt in einer Sandbox installieren.

Ansonsten - bringt die Beta ausser der .inf Sache ja wie ich sehe - nix.


----------



## Philster91 (16. Juli 2008)

Ich hab mit Kaspersky Anti-Virus den Ordner mal durchsucht, aber auch nicht gefunden. Bei mir funktioniert der Treiber außerdem tip top, hab in einem Tag mehr F@H-Punkte gemacht als ich vorher insgesamt hatte (von knapp über 2.000 auf über 5.000, für die 2.000 hab ich so glaube ich nen Monat gebraucht mit meinem e4300)


----------



## the_grunch (17. Juli 2008)

also ich hab den GeForce 177.66 beta WinVista 64bit installt mit ner auflösung von 1280x1024 32bit,
läuft einwandfrei und ein kleiner performanceschub gegenüber dem GeForce Release 175.19 WHQL 
hab ich auch festgestellt ^^

bezüglich virenalarm, antivir hat nich gemosert und avast auch nit, benutze übrigens ne 8800gt oc


----------



## Eiche (18. Juli 2008)

Ok habe ihn jetzt auch installiert.
Jetzt fehlt nur noch ein passender physx Treiber.

Weiß einer ob nur ein phsix Treiber nötig ist oder ob der Grafiktreiber auch einen Bestandteil ist.
(Und wie man so ein Treiber dafür modifiziert?)


----------



## raptorxp (3. August 2008)

Nachdem ich auch vor einigen Wochen in der PCGH gelesen hatte, dass Ageia mittlerweile NVidia gehört und PhysX von nun ab mit den neuen Karten der 9er und 200er Reihe laufen soll, habe auch ich mich gefragt, ob es auch möglich ist, eine GeForce 8800GT (G92 Chip) ebenfalls mit den neuen Treibern zum berechnen der Physik in z.B. UT3 auf den Ageia Maps zu bewegen.

Nach der Installation der aktuellsten 177.xx Treiber und einem von NVidia rausgegebenen PhysX Treiber habe ich im PhysX Testprogramm geschaut, ob denn überhaupt meine 8800GT auch als PhysX-fähige Karte angesehen wird.
Ergebnis: Natürlich nicht...

Nun bedenke man dass auf der 9800GTX (auch G92 Chip) die Physik Berechnung möglich sein soll.

Frage also meinerseits: wie bekomme ich es hin, dass die GeForce 8800GT als PhysX-fähige Karte angesehen wird UND in UT3 dadurch auf den Ageia Maps auch mehr Leistung rauskommt und nicht weiterhin das Spiel nach zerschießen von Wänden oder anderen Objekten unter 15 FPS fällt???

Als Anhang noch ne kurze Systemauflistung (ist noch nicht als Signatur eingetragen):
- Core2Duo E8400 @ 3.0GHz (standard)
- 2GB PC6400 CL 4-4-4-12 (standard)
- GeForce 8800GT 512MB (standard)
- Gigabyte EP35-DS3R


----------



## nfsgame (3. August 2008)

Damit PhysX auf der 8800GT läuft benötigst du den 177.73er Treiber.


----------



## raptorxp (3. August 2008)

Ist also schon wieder ein neuer Treiber raus...

Danke für den Tipp, werds im Laufe des Tages noch testen.


----------



## low- (3. August 2008)

Und um wie viel bricht die Leistung dann ein?


----------



## raptorxp (5. August 2008)

So, auf meinem Haupt-PC den 177.79 Treiber installiert.
Darauf zur Überwachung die PhysX System Software 8.06.12 installiert.

Programm sagt wieder "kein NVIDIA PhysX Prozessor installiert" 
Auch unter "Einstellungen" kann ich meine Grafikkarte nicht auswählen.

Könnte es sein, dass es ersteinmal daran scheitert, dass ich nur eine einzige Grafikkarte im System habe und das ganze 2 Karten benötigt, damit eine als PhysX Karte genutzt werden kann???

Erneut der Hinweis: habe eine GeForce 8800 GT.

     Zitat von low-: Und um wie viel bricht die Leistung dann ein?

Gegenfrage: ??? (wie meinen?)


----------



## CeresPK (6. August 2008)

er meint warscheinlich ob es einen extremen Leistungsverlust mit aktivierten PhysiX gibt (in UT3)
im Gegensatz zum nicht-eingestelltem PhysiX


----------



## raptorxp (7. August 2008)

Bisher weiß ich nur, dass auch mit dem bisher nur inoffiziell erhältlichen PhysX 8.07.18 meine Karte nicht als PhysX Beschleuniger erkannt wird, aber zumindest unter den Einstellungen des Programms wählen kann, ob ich nun keine Hardware-Physikberechnung oder Physikberechnung auf GeForce-Basis haben will (Ageia PhysX Karte ist ausgegraut da nicht vorhanden).

Wenn ich morgen mal zeit finde und die Überprüfung der einzelnen Komponenten durch ist, kommt UT3 mal an die Reihe.
Bezogen auf Physik-Berechnung hoffe ich auf eine Leistungssteigerung (ohne Hardwarebasierte Physikberechnung brechen die FPS bei vielen kleinen Objekten verdammt schnell ein).


----------

